# Microsoft Keyboard and iTunes Control



## skidude108 (Sep 20, 2007)

When I minimize iTunes to the system tray, my Microsoft keyboard won't control the basic functions of it. (play, pause, next/previous track)
These functions all work fine when iTunes is open, or just minimized to the taskbar.

This has been a problem with every version of iTunes I've ever had, and with both an old, and new version of the intellitype software that came with the keyboard.

Is there any way to make this work the way I want it to?


----------



## Punk (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't think so because the keyboard is sending request to the window that is open at the moment you press the key.

Maybe try to set your keyboard up, some keyboards have added buttons for you.


----------



## skidude108 (Sep 20, 2007)

I figured it wasn't an option for a long time, but then I used a logitech keyboard that worked exactly the way I want mine to, so I know it can be done somehow.
The question, I guess, is how do I make my keyboard send the same type of signal that the logitech one sends?


----------

